# Baggersee kaufen -Auflagen?



## rheinfischer70 (8. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
Bekannte überlegen, einen kleinen ca. 1,5ha Baggersee zu kaufen, der gerade zum Verkauf steht.
Weiß jemand, inwieweit Behörden Nutzungseinschränkungen nach dem Kauf machen können?
Z.B. dürfen großflächige Rodungen vorgenommen werden, dürfen Vorschriften bezüglich des Fischbesatz vorgenommen werden oder werden Preise für Angelkarten vorgeschrieben?

Wo kann ich die entsprechenden Infos herbekommen oder muss der Verkäufer mir alle Informationen liefern?

Das Gewässer befindet sich in NRW. Ich habe irgendwann mal gelernt, dass ab 0,5ha? Tagesscheine auszugeben sind. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## vowa (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Baggersee kaufen -Auflagen?*

In Sachen Rodung kann ich folgendes beitragen. Die einzelnen Kommunen in NRW haben Baumschutzsatzungen in deenn du nachschauen musst, ob die dort zu fällenden Bäume unter Schutz stehen. Oft ist die Baumart oder der Durchmesser genannt. Falls keine Satzung vorliegt gibt es noch die zeitliche Einschränkung wegen der Vogelschutzzeit bis 30.09. eines jeden Jahres (ab März). Vorteilhafter ist die Fällung sowieso im Winter da weniger Laub und trockeneres Holz da es kaum Wasser führt.

 Ich gehe davon aus, dass es kein Naturschutz- oder Vogelschutzgebiet ist...

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## smithie (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Baggersee kaufen -Auflagen?*

Hi!


Ich antworte mit Erfahrung in Bayern zu Deinen Punkt - ich kann nicht genau sagen, ob alles 1:1 übertragbar ist.


Sicherlich hat zunächst die untere Naturschutzbehörde (UNB) ein Vorkaufsrecht auf das Gerwässer nach BNatG. Ich kann hier nur dringend raten, einen Anwalt hinzuzuziehen - vorher!! Nachher ist es schwierig bzw. läuft auf politisches Geklüngel raus.



Einschränkungen sind insofern immer möglich, da es den "totschlag-§" gibt, der der UNB ermöglicht, Eingriffe am Gewässer zu verbieten.


Bzgl. der Bäume stellt sich die Frage, ob es sich um ein Waldschutzgebiet o.ä. handelt.
Falls nicht, gelten die Vorschriften, wie in einem normalen Wald.


Vorschriften zum Fischbesatz sind m.E. nicht möglich. Zumindest in Bayern ist das über die Verordnung zum Fischereigesetz geregelt. 



Die Ausgabe von Tageskarten erfolgt bei uns so, dass Du die Anzahl von der Behörde (UNB via Fischereifachberatung) genehmigen lassen musst. Dann lässt man die Karten von der Behörde "gültig stempeln".

Der Preis ist dabei m.E. nicht entscheidend.


Infos wirst Du vom Verkäufer nur bedingt bekommen, je nachdem, wie gut sich der auskennt und wann er selbst das Gewässer erworben hat.
Viele zu beachtende Dinge beim Gewässerkauf gab es früher noch nicht in dieser Form.



Ich hoffe, ich konnte etwas weiterhelfen.


----------



## BERND2000 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Baggersee kaufen -Auflagen?*

Gegenfrage wollen sie das Grundstück mit dem Sees kaufen, den See, das Fischereirecht des Sees oder alles zusammen?

 Wenn alles zusammen , wird es wegen der Größe nur noch im Einzelfall als einzufrieden sein.
 Bedeutet selbst Badegäste, kann man nicht mal eben verjagen, den es gibt Jedermannsrechte und Auflagen für öffentliche Gewässer und natürlich gilt das auch für Fischbesatz und Fischereieigesetze.
 Ist halt kein Gartenteich, wo man machen kann was man will.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Baggersee kaufen -Auflagen?*

Wie ist es denn jetzt beim derzeitigen Eigentümer geregelt. 

Fragt den doch erst mal.


----------



## Revilo62 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Baggersee kaufen -Auflagen?*

Auch hier gibt es sicher keine generelle Regelung, wird wohl jedes Bundesland unterschiedlich handhaben, ich würde mich an die untere Fischereibehörde wenden, dafür sind die doch da, in ihren Amtsstuben.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## rheinfischer70 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Baggersee kaufen -Auflagen?*

Der See ist komplett eingezäunt und mit Grundstück, also komplett zu verkaufen. Es geht darum, ob man weitgehend selbstbestimmt Boote hinlegen darf, Besatz nach Wunsch und Baumfällungen durchführen darf.
Bei der unteren Fischereibehörde nachfragen ist eine gute Idee. Fragt sich nur, ob damit nicht schlafende Hunde geweckt werden und der aktuelle Besitzer den Ärger hat.


----------



## Danielsu83 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Baggersee kaufen -Auflagen?*

Hallo,

 also wir als Verein  haben mittlerweile mehrere Gewässer in NRW gekauft. 

 Und hier ist Hinblick auf Baumfällen und Vorkaufsrechte einiges richtiges geschrieben worden. Die meisten Städte haben aber gar kein Interesse /Geld daran ihr Vorkaufsrecht zu nutzen. 

 Zum Rest, du musst den See bewirtschaften bzw. beangeln ob ihr das selbst macht, oder Gäste ranlasst oder Tagesscheine anbietet sie aber so unattraktiv gestaltet das keine kommt ist völlig egal. 

 Beim Fischbesatz darf euch die Fischerei Behörde nur sehr begrenzt reinreden, dazu lohnt sich auch mal ein Blick in die Landesfischerei Ordnung, die Hegeplanverordnung und das Fischereigesetz. Und ich würde die Behörde auch gar nicht aktiv anfragen. Es gibt Behörden die sind stark über griffig, die melden sich dann schon und die anderen sind total entspannt und die sollte man auch gar nicht auf dumme Gedanken bringen. 

 Boote dürft ihr nutzen und müsste da eigentlich auch keinen Fragen. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Baggersee kaufen -Auflagen?*

Ich verstehe nicht ganz, warum du den derzeitigen Eigentümer nicht einfach fragst.


----------



## smithie (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Baggersee kaufen -Auflagen?*



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Die meisten Städte haben aber gar kein Interesse /Geld daran ihr Vorkaufsrecht zu nutzen.


 Das mag sein, ich sehe eine deutlich größere Gefahr bei der Ausübung des Vorkaufsrechts durch die unteren Naturschutzbehörden.
Durch die vielen Ausgleichszahlungen ist Geld kein Problem.


Und wenn Du dieses Problem dann nicht "politisch" lösen kannst, hast du keine Chance!


----------



## wobbler68 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Baggersee kaufen -Auflagen?*

Hallo

Bist du in einem Angelverein oder bist mit einem gut bekannt?#c
Dann frag da mal nach.Die sollten so etwas eigentlich wissen.

Oder du erkundigst dich einfach mal beim Fischereiverband Nordrhein-Westfalen e.V. 
https://www.fischereiverband-nrw.de/

Dort sollte dir auch weitergeholfen werden.:q


----------



## rheinfischer70 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Baggersee kaufen -Auflagen?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht ganz, warum du den derzeitigen Eigentümer nicht einfach fragst.



Leider ist es so, dass zwischen der Handhabung eines Vorbesitzers und der gesetzlichen Auflagen oft Welten liegen.
Beispiel: Carports in der Nachbarschaft usw.
Es soll verhindert werden, dass nach 5 Jahren irgendjemand kommt und etwas von Auflagen oder verbotenen Dingen erzählt.
Deswegen sind die Angaben der aktuellen Eigentümer problematisch.
Den Landesverband kann man mal kontaktieren.


----------



## Danielsu83 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Baggersee kaufen -Auflagen?*

Das Risiko ist absolut überschaubar, wir haben zuletzt in Düsseldorf eine deutlich größere Fläche/Gewässer die absolut ökologisch wertvoll sind und es befinden sich auf unserem Grund Stück zwei eingetragene Biotope. Angrenzend finden wir dann auch noch ein Nabutop. Erworben wir das ganze auch noch zu einem Spottpreis, das Interesse der Stadt war gleich 0.

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## BERND2000 (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Baggersee kaufen -Auflagen?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Der See ist komplett eingezäunt und mit Grundstück, also komplett zu verkaufen. Es geht darum, ob man weitgehend selbstbestimmt Boote hinlegen darf, Besatz nach Wunsch und Baumfällungen durchführen darf.




Klar, ein Zaun macht es ja zum Ausland oder geschütztem privaten Wohnraum.|uhoh:


Gab es da in NRW nicht eine m²-Fläche ab wann es ein öffentliches Gewässer sei, wenn ein kein eingefriedetes Hofgrundstück oder Gewerbe-Objekt ist?


Mal eben auf die Schnelle..NRW


(4) Privatgewässer sind stehende Gewässer, die gegen jeden Fischwechsel abgesperrt sind, an denen Alleineigentum, Eigentum zur gesamten Hand oder Miteigentum besteht und die
  a) zum unmittelbaren Haus-, Wohn- und Hofbereich gehören oder
  b) nicht größer als 0,5 Hektar sind.


----------

